
Show HN: CSV 2 PowerPoint, a seamless way to generate personalized slide decks - ANaimi
http://slides.vocus.io
======
jastr
A better title would be "Mail merge for Powerpoint"

------
gmgt_jambox
Awesome idea! does it support Google Slide?

~~~
ANaimi
Yep, save Google Slide as PPTX.

